# Salomon f 20 vs dialogue



## Guest (Feb 1, 2008)

First off I want to say hi, I am a new member on the forum here. I am making my way to colorado for the first time in 5 years and I wanted to update my gear. I do primarily freeriding, and I have burton c02 bindings and a custom x wide. I was wondering what the difference is between the Salomon Dialogue boots and the f20? I really need a boot that doesnt go up so high on my calf because I am only 5'7'' and 165 lbs but I have a size 11 foot. I tried the Salomon f22's and they fit great other than the fact the arch was a little high and the boot came up too high. Should I lean towards the F20's? Thanks for any input anyone can give me.


----------

